# Repertoire...



## Manuel

I can see many members of this board are not only classical music _listening _enthusiasts, but also play instruments (amateurs, pros, under formal studies, etc)

What music are you playing nowadays?

I have a short audition for students only in june, in which I'm playin Brahms' Intermezzo Op. 118 Nº 2 and Debussy's first arabesque. I had some Mazurca by Chopin in program but I skipped it for being inconsistent (LOL), and with the heavy exams season at the University I had to withdraw Haydn's Sonata Nº 59.

I have the score of Ma mere l'oye over the piano and I'm supposed to study it, but I just don't have time for it. It seems my teacher doesn't take this in consideration, as the last class came with the idea of providing me with a Bach concerto, arranged for two pianos.


----------



## Luximus

Well, I'm currently playing Mendelsshon's violin concerto in e minor . It's really rough right now but at least I've got the first two pages down. I'm also planning on practising the Tchaikovsky violin concerto, 3rd movement( I'm not good enough for the first). As soon as school ends, my real practice begin . Other than that, I'm doing examination stuff, like Bach 's second concerto in e major, the Handel sonata in A major, Kreisler's Sicilienne and Rigaudon and a bunch of scales. Sometimes I study a few pieces just for fun,like lalo's Symphony Espagnol and the Kabalevsky concerto. I've been thinking of adding someSarasate and Bazzini to my repetoire, granted I have the technique to play them.


----------



## Future_teacher

I am taking lessons over the summer and have begun the following:

When I Am Laid In Earth (Purcell)
If Music Be The Food of Love-1st version (Purcell)
I'm Called Little Buttercup (Gilbert and Sullivan)
Du Ring An Meinem Finger (Schumann)
Du Bist Die Ruh (Schubert)
Ich Atmet Einen Linden Duft (Mahler)
Ici-Bas (Faure)


----------



## World Violist

I'm playing the Marais La Folia, Fiocco's Allegro, and an Elegy by Glazunov. All nice pieces.

Just for the heck of it, I'm printing off Tertis' transcription of Bach's Chaconne. I like that piece quite a bit.


----------



## Azathoth

The great masters Party Cat and Spike, focusing on their works from their time in Music City.


----------



## Manuel

World Violist said:


> Just for the heck of it, I'm printing off Tertis' transcription of Bach's Chaconne. I like that piece quite a bit.


That must sound great on the viola. Do you know if any recording exists?

(In case there isn't any... would you make your own recording to share with us?)


----------



## david johnson

trumpet maintenence mode to keep the chops flexible, good range, lots of fundamentals mostly...scales, flow studies, etudes, technical studies.

dj


----------



## Manuel

david johnson said:


> trumpet maintenence mode to keep the chops flexible, good range, lots of fundamentals mostly...scales, flow studies, etudes, technical studies.
> 
> dj


That's exactly what I'm going to do on vacations: etudes and solve technical difficulties.


----------

